

Websites Hosted at Amazon Web Services - lukax
https://w3bin.com/hoster/108/1/1

======
martin_
Amazon figures seem a bit off: "We estimate this website generates about
$140,438 USD of daily revenue. It seems Amazon.com has about 46,812,679 daily
visitors. Taking into account all these variables, we estimate the value of
this website at: $99,711,006 USD."[0]

[0] [https://w3bin.com/domain/amazon.com](https://w3bin.com/domain/amazon.com)

